# Need recommendations for 2 PIECE Casting & Spinning Inshore rods that r reasonable $$



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Need recommendations for 2 PIECE Casting & Spinning Inshore rods that r reasonable $$*

Thinking of doing some traveling and wanted to take a well stocked rod bag with me in flight and was wondering about *2 piece* Casting and Spinning rods that won't break the bank (2 piece because of the travel situation). I have been buying 1 piece rods for 40+ years but have little to no experience with 2 piece. Also would be interested in knowing which ones to stay away from.

I already have the reels from my 1 piece favorites. (casting, Shimano Bantam Curado's 200's, 300's) (spinning US Reel 240 Sx's, & Penn's)

Primarily salt water, medium / heavy action rods, 12 to 14 pound line use, 6' 6" to 7', lure weight 1/4 to 3/4 oz. Maybe even 20 lb braid. Same set up you would use for big top water specks and even the occasional bull red. 

I did a brief search on flea-bay and found some priced between $12 bucks to $200+. I know you normally get what you pay for but occasionally you can run across some real quality that is reasonably priced. 

Thanks in advance. You guys are always my "go to" with specifics and I appreciate one and all of you with your shared great info... Tom B.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a lot of nicer rods, but have caught plenty of reds, trout, flounder, bass, sheephead, etc. on the cheapest two piece rod Wally World sells. I think it is a Shakespeare Excursion. True that you get what you pay for, but you don't have to feel like crying when the tip on that $15 rod breaks in transit. It will get the job done.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I really like my 7" ugly stick pro graphite light in M action. $37 at walmart.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up guys. 

After some more research it seems that the spinning rods are easy to find it's the 2 piece casting rods that are going to be the problem without getting into Loomis and Lamiglas.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know if they still do but I bought a blue Quantum 2 piece from Wal Mart just for traveling purposes. Action was really nice as well. Especially for a two piece.


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

Cabelas probably has the best 2 pc casting rods. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...=SBC;MMcat104793480;cat104764680;cat104823180


----------



## WildFeather (May 29, 2013)

I bought an ugly stick two piece med action cork handle 7ft to go to the Bahamas caught all kinds of reef fish on it and liked it so much just bought a PENN Conflict for it and will use it as one of my inshore rods not bad for under $40


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We have a couple 2pc Ugly Stick spinning rods for travel. As a matter of fact, we have quite a few Shakespeare Ugly Stick rods (inshore spin & casting, and offshore)- They are not an exclusive with us, but a good all around go-to. I also found a nice Wright & MGill 2pc spinning rod, but I don't think they're in production anymore (isn't that just the way it goes). As to the casting rod- I'm not sure where you might find them... Shakespeare does make them, a couple different styles - might have to order one.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info. I went to a half a dozen places and finally found (1) just one Ugly Stik that fit's the bill (I found it at Dick's). How it got there I have no idea as it is a discontinued (well over a year ago) model, Ugly Stik CAL 1102 66 (1100 series "2" for 2 piece and the 66 is for 6' 6"). I searched every rod and rack three times after finding it and it was the only one. Sweet rod and exactly what I was looking for. Thanks again for all the great info. Now, to just be able to get a chance to use it :thumbsup:.


----------

